# New coffe mugs.



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

My wife thought we needed some new coffee mugs for the office. She said to "trust her", so I did and this came today.

She's always right... did I say that out loud? lol


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

So cute, love those!


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------

